# All in one top down size 1-3 years



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

This is my 1st one in the larger sizes. I knitted it in Peter Pan D.K., and the pattern stitch is called Leaf Patterned Lace.
I really love Marianna's pattern.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Beautifully dainty.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Love that pattern.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful top ~ I love the stitch pattern :-D


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

So girly, just lovely


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

Makes it looks so totally different BEAUTIFUL &#128144;&#128144;


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

You have done a beautiful job as usual. Thanks for posting.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Just stunning


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh wow, what a beautiful job with this top, arnt we lucky to have this pattern, the variations are endless.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Great pattern


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

This is beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Travelgal (Sep 20, 2012)

Beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing the pattern too.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Your sweater is lovely!! Thanks for putting in the basic leaf pattern.... would like to try that in something.  :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very nice and so sweet


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Now that is very nice. I especially like the buttons: the color, the size and the number. Odd numbers are easier on the eye. The stitch pattern looks great either way, but it makes me wonder if it can be reversed. Love what you did with this top.


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

Just lovely. I love the added pattern in the lower half too. Great Job! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful knitting!!! I finished my fifth one last night...what fun to knit.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful top! :thumbup:


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Very nice - the silver leaf buttons are perfect with the leaf pattern :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank for sharing your design details


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

abc123retired said:


> Now that is very nice. I especially like the buttons: the color, the size and the number. Odd numbers are easier on the eye. The stitch pattern looks great either way, but it makes me wonder if it can be reversed. Love what you did with this top.


Thank you, I don't know if you can reverse this stitch pattern. I haven't tried to do it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

arkynana said:


> Very nice - the silver leaf buttons are perfect with the leaf pattern :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank for sharing your design details


Thank you. You're welcome


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Can you share the pattern for the larger size. I love the stitch....but need the larger size. I made one in the smaller size.

Thanks.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

charliesaunt said:


> Can you share the pattern for the larger size. I love the stitch....but need the larger size. I made one in the smaller size.
> 
> Thanks.


I love the one you made. If you go to Ravelry all of the sizes are there. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/girls-all-in-one-sleeveless-top


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Totally beautiful.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful, love the pattern stitch you used.


----------



## nobelle1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Beautiful adaptation.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Love these! Nice job, am looking for a pattern for the bottom of these! On my third!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

That's really beautiful. Wonderful knitting.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

That pattern stitch really makes the sweater look complicated. It's lovely.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dlclose said:


> That pattern stitch really makes the sweater look complicated. It's lovely.


Thank you, its definitely not complicated. It's a lovely easy lace stitch


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Lovely yarn and the leaf pattern looks great on this little sweater! Nice work.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Precious!


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

OH MY!!!! Oh MY


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I love this pattern but your stitch design really makes it pop. Just adorable.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very lovely and dressy for a little girl. Love the lace pattern, and you knitted it beautifully. I don't think it matters at all that it's upside down. Who would know?


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Thanks for the lace pattern..


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Rose, 

You have done it again. That is beautiful and I love the pattern. You are so talented. I am going to try that one for my 17 month great Grandaughter. Thank you for sharing the pattern.

Linda


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jeanie L said:


> Beautiful!!! Thanks for the lace pattern..


Thank you, you're welcome💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Linda Haworth said:


> Rose,
> 
> You have done it again. That is beautiful and I love the pattern. You are so talented. I am going to try that one for my 17 month great Grandaughter. Thank you for sharing the pattern.
> 
> Linda


Thank you Linda, you're welcome💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

randiejg said:


> Very lovely and dressy for a little girl. Love the lace pattern, and you knitted it beautifully. I don't think it matters at all that it's upside down. Who would know?


Thank you, the secret is safe with all of us, no one will know💞


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank You for providing the pattern, I enjoy seeing different variations.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty and posting the pattern, as I too love seeing the varied outcomes of this lovely top down cardi.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Beautiful work. Love the pattern you used and the buttons seem to match the pattern.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

RosD said:


> This is my 1st one in the larger sizes. I knitted it in Peter Pan D.K., and the pattern stitch is called Leaf Patterned Lace.
> I really love Marianna's pattern.


Your sweater is so lovely. I love the leafy stitch patterned you have used in it. Thanks for sharing... :thumbup:


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

BeverleyBee said:


> This is beautiful. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## joycey (May 22, 2014)

Lovely cardigans. Can you email me the pattern please ?


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## joycey (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for pattern and so quick. Will be trying them out.


----------



## joycey (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern and so quick. Will be putting this on my list


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Very well done! I do love the lacy portion even if it's upside down from the photo in the pattern book. Your choice of buttons is perfect.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

I love it. Very pretty.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

It's so lovely & the buttons are perfect for it.Well done. And thank you for including the lace pattern.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

2CatsinNJ said:


> It's so lovely & the buttons are perfect for it.Well done. And thank you for including the lace pattern.


Thank you, you're welcome


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Its a beauty


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

A beautiful top - lovely knitting.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

joycey said:


> Lovely cardigans. Can you email me the pattern please ?


thank you the pattern is on Ravelry. It is a free pattern
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/girls-all-in-one-sleeveless-top


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks beautiful!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I keep coming back to your version of the all in one - so, so beautifully done.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

yona said:


> I keep coming back to your version of the all in one - so, so beautifully done.


Thank you so much. I gave this one to my daughter to give it as a gift for someone, with three other hand knits as well for a 1st birthday gift, almost 4 weeks ago. Apparently none of the gifts were opened at the party and we still have no idea if they were even liked. A bit sad really considering time and love spent on them.💞


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

RosD - your knitting is delightful...... I am sure it was well received. 
And you gave with a loving heart ....... you are a kind & lovely lady. 
:thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

marianna mel said:


> RosD - your knitting is delightful...... I am sure it was well received.
> And you gave with a loving heart ....... you are a kind & lovely lady.
> :thumbup:


Thank you Marianna, I hope so. I'm also hoping to get photos of the little darling in your beautiful pattern. If I do I will definitely post the photos here. You are a very kind and lovely lady yourself. As you can see, we all love your patterns and hope you know how very special you are for sharing them with all of us. I have made 11 of them so far and will be making loads more and will be making your other patterns as well. Have a beautiful day 💞


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Rosd,
I truly hope your gift was well received. What a shame if not because your work is so well done . They don't know how lucky they are to receive such beautiful gifts. How thoughtful of you. I would consider the time and thoughtfulness that was spent on these items and cherish them forever.

Linda


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Linda Haworth said:


> Rosd,
> I truly hope your gift was well received. What a shame if not because your work is so well done . They don't know how lucky they are to receive such beautiful gifts. How thoughtful of you. I would consider the time and thoughtfulness that was spent on these items and cherish them forever.
> 
> Linda


Thank you Linda, I hope so, I find it happens a lot lately, I made the Shetland Shawl and a few other things and gave it to someone. They didn't even open the box, they asked someone to put it by the front door and a couple of months later I sent a text message asking if she liked the gift. It won't stop me though I especially love knitting for babies💞 Ros


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Rosd,

All I can say is what a dear person you are. You remind me of my mother who gave and never quit and it hurts me terribly that no one ever made any good comments until after she passed away a year and half ago. I hope I am just like her and you. You are definitely children of God.

God Bless,
Linda


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Linda Haworth said:


> Rosd,
> 
> All I can say is what a dear person you are. You remind me of my mother who gave and never quit and it hurts me terribly that no one ever made any good comments until after she passed away a year and half ago. I hope I am just like her and you. You are definitely children of God.
> 
> ...


Hi Linda, you are a lovely person yourself and a wonderful reflection of your darling mother 💞 Ros


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you so much, that means a lot to me.

Linda


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Linda Haworth said:


> Thank you so much, that means a lot to me.
> 
> Linda


You're welcome Linda, have a lovely day💞 Ros


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

So precious!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

karenh said:


> So precious!


Thank you Karen💞


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

birsss said:


> Beautiful work.


Thank you 💞


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so very pretty delicate & perfectly done!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

i knit said:


> so very pretty delicate & perfectly done!


Thank you 💞


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

I love the leaf pattern. The whole effect is so dainty and feminine. Lovely job.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Your top down is beautiful! Love the leaf lace pattern. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

settermom said:


> I love the leaf pattern. The whole effect is so dainty and feminine. Lovely job.


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kacey66 said:


> Your top down is beautiful! Love the leaf lace pattern. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you 💞


----------

